# I Feel This Could've Been Handled Differently



## Phantomcolt18

I dont know if this was posted before(sorry if it was) but I felt this girl could've totally handled this situation differently. What do you think?


----------



## Amarea

OMG. Look at the HUGE smile on her face when she grabs the whip! All I will say is karma is a *B* and I hope karma smacks her a few times with a whip!


----------



## Gillian

Terrible horsemanship. The timing was *so* off.

Horse definitely didn't associate the "discipline" with his bucking.
That's just stupid.


----------



## smrobs

Wow, she calls that a buck? How in the heck can she ride a canter but can't ride that, especially with all the warning signs she had that it was coming? What a little witch.


----------



## Amarea

Watch the other videos on youtube smrobs... It looks like she INTENTIONALLY sets him off just to hit him!!!!!!!!


----------



## Charis

There's a whole lotta stupid out there; this is a good example of it. Horse's mind was already off of 'bucked that annoying thing off' and wandering elsewhere when she started hitting him. To him, he was being punished for standing there.


----------



## westerncowgurl

that buck was way to small to be hitting him like that, and she smiled when she hit him! and she says she loves her horse!


----------



## sarahver

That was not even close to a buck. Girl rides like a sack of sh*t, can't sit a little wriggle from the horse and then takes great pleasure in whipping it. What a disgrace.


----------



## franknbeans

Watched a couple of the others..This was the worst, for sure. Ridiculous, IMO. 

She needs to quit jabbing with those spurs.....perhaps use her leg properly? Just sayin....... Oh-and maybe quit pulling at the same time.....?


----------



## Phantomcolt18

See this was all that I was thinking....he looks like a very good horse and with her spurring and pulling your asking for a buck....I've ridden bigger bucks than that and stuck to the saddle like glue. I also HATE that she's smiling when grabbing the bit and you guys are right timeing is waaay off. I feel bad for the boy I do. Having the horse fear you is only gonna lead to more complications down the road. ~sigh~

Edit- Also notice it's the camera person handing her the whip ~double sigh~


----------



## Spastic_Dove

Sometimes I seriously hate the fact that anyone can own and ride a horse. This girl is an idiot.


----------



## AlexS

smrobs said:


> Wow, she calls that a buck? How in the heck can she ride a canter but can't ride that, especially with all the warning signs she had that it was coming? What a little witch.


Indeed!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

I found her videos awhile back and me and Shay-la were just appalled.

It sometimes amazes me that people don't construe a video like this as "WTF is WRONG with that kid?" It sort of follows the vein as the puppies in the river - it's a much smaller scenerio, but anyone who takes PLEASURE and BAITS her horse to misbehave just so she can attempt to beat him while she laughs is pretty screwed up in the head. I bet you money she tortures small animals in her spare time. :roll:

That horse is worth his weight in gold for not pulverizing her.


----------



## MaggiStar

that is seriously messed up


----------



## Gidget

SHE SMILED!

What a jerk. How can see be pleased at abusing her pet? And that's sad she can't stay on when a horse does a puny buck.


----------



## Phantomcolt18

MacabreMikolaj said:


> It sometimes amazes me that people don't construe a video like this as "WTF is WRONG with that kid?" It sort of follows the vein as the puppies in the river - it's a much smaller scenerio, but anyone who takes PLEASURE and BAITS her horse to misbehave just so she can attempt to beat him while she laughs is pretty screwed up in the head. I bet you money she tortures small animals in her spare time. :roll:
> 
> That horse is worth his weight in gold for not pulverizing her.


 
agreed


----------



## Solon

Flag the video. The fact that it's up even if its not the girl in the video is BS.


----------



## Eliz

Wow...!
I don't even...


----------



## Poco1220

That girl beats her horse for what she apparently called a buck....

... while this lady remains calm after the ride she's given!


----------



## Shalani

Does this girl know what bucking is ??? Better yet does she have any intelligent thoughts at all??? What an uneducated pathetic excuse for a rider.

Poco1220 : Now that was a well handled buck


----------



## Gidget

wow,that girl did good. I thought she was going down!

I have had small bucks not big ones like some videos you see. My horse did this bronco buck once..that scared the crap outta me.


Ppl need not to abuse. Stay calm and breathe. I'm not saying give your horse a pat for everything bad it does..and i mean bad. My horse tries to kick me sometimes and yes, I do kick her and she knows not to do it again. She likes to be a brat and see what she can get away with on some days..but most time(although she is a snob) she is a good girl. We are just working on manners.

Noo, I do not abuse my horse or kick for no apparent reason and I do not do this all the time.


----------



## Phantomcolt18

Poco I've seen that video before...and that is definately how it should be handled...calmly and efficiently, no freaking out and beating the crap out of the horse for something that you provoked him to do and already forgot he did(in other words he doesn;t know what the smacking is for.)


----------



## JackofDiamonds

OMG the first video of the girl hitting the crap out of the horse was just not appropriate!! 

I find people do throw around the word _abuse_ around very easily!! I was told i was a horse abuser and i got an oficial warning because i hit my horse with the whip more than 3 times because he refused a jump "and i was going to get him over it"!! There wasnt even a welt!! But i do beleive that was very un called for in the 1st video ! I would never even think of doing that unless it has a **** good reason!!!! Poor pony i feel like going and ripping the pony from her hands!! Its quite a disgraceand and i swear i would get my *** kicked if my mum ever saw me doing that to my ponies..


----------



## trailqueen

I'm not sure that even qualifies as a buck. If that girl had her heels down she wouldn't have come off when her horse hiccuped. And he seems like such a nice horse.


----------



## Amarea

Poco1220 said:


> That girl beats her horse for what she apparently called a buck....
> 
> ... while this lady remains calm after the ride she's given!
> 
> YouTube - Bucking Horse with Female Rider


Anyone notice she's not using her stirrups after the rear and STILL sticks with the horse? Now THAT is good riding!


----------



## Ray MacDonald

I agree!^ and no wonder her horse effin hates her! I saw one of her videos before and she hit the horses face multiple times for refusing a fence and the girl slide off... SLIDE!


----------



## Charis

Poco1220 said:


> That girl beats her horse for what she apparently called a buck....
> 
> ... while this lady remains calm after the ride she's given!


I don't particularly like this video either - see the headgear that's on the horse? They weren't giant bucks either. Admittedly the gal has a hood seat, but I'm curious what caused the rearing and bucking fit in the first place. The horse was stuck, no place to go but up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs

I have to agree Charis that I didn't much care for that vid either simply because she didn't know how to properly handle that action (she was pulling on both reins and often see-sawing the bit), but it was still better than the first vid. She was able to ride what most folks would have bailed out on and kept her cool about it.


----------



## dressagexlee

I saw that video a while ago - and more from her! That chick is a complete idiot and deserves to be beaten upright with a bit of wood.

I don't really like that other video posted of the chestnut western horse. I thought he was going to flip over, to be honest.


If we're on the subject of how to handle a "bad" horse, one thing that I always want to see is _forward riding _- not pulling and kicking, losing your temper, or staying fixated on what happened ten seconds ago! 

I found this the other day and loved how the rider handles the horse's (very colourful!) spooking - I would've abandoned ship, but she just stays with him and keeps going forward and proceeds to ride a beautiful test.




 
Or how about this? ((Watch from 3:14 on.)) Favourit - whom I've been told is very sensitive to sudden noises and is often spooked at home because of this - just takes off and doesn't stop kicking and bucking until the end of the test. Tinne seems a little shaken at first, but stays with him and works through it.


----------



## Gidget

they both handled it very well!...dressage is so pretty.


----------



## smrobs

Dressagexlee, I especially like in that second video at 4:46 how she reached down and kinda ran one hand down his neck trying to calm him down. He seemed to center and get back down to business after that.


----------



## A knack for horses

Poco1220 said:


> That girl beats her horse for what she apparently called a buck....
> 
> ... while this lady remains calm after the ride she's given!
> 
> YouTube - Bucking Horse with Female Rider


Might I add this lady lost her stirrups and still stayed on!!!

Bad horsemanship, Horrible riding skill, and a sick mind. She doesnt deserve a pony.


----------



## kevinshorses

Poco1220 said:


> That girl beats her horse for what she apparently called a buck....
> 
> ...* while this lady remains calm after the ride she's given!*
> 
> YouTube - Bucking Horse with Female Rider


Not to mention smokin hot.


----------



## smrobs

Welcome back, Kevin!! You dirty old man you LOL. How's things up your way?


----------



## my2geldings

Phantomcolt18 said:


> I dont know if this was posted before(sorry if it was) but I felt this girl could've totally handled this situation differently. What do you think?
> 
> YouTube - Bert Bucks Sam Off..... Again!


What an idiot. She got what she deserved and I hope that horse gets her to the point where she is going to be rethinking that kind of behavior.


----------



## my2geldings

A knack for horses said:


> Might I add this lady lost her stirrups and still stayed on!!!
> 
> Bad horsemanship, Horrible riding skill, and a sick mind. She doesnt deserve a pony.


Just noticed that one! :lol: nice ride! I would have given up during that first rear!


----------



## AdrienneS

In the first video what should she have done after she fell off?


----------



## AdrienneS

I might not of watched the same videos you guys did but the other ones shes in he trys to buck even lunging and being free lunged and then bareback (she didn't have spurs in that video). So I wouldn't fully blame it on the rider Clearly this pony has a attitude. He didn't even want to walk away from the other horse and was trying whatever he could to get out of doing work. In the other videos he follows her and she shows him lots of affection? Everyone I ride with no matter how "big" of a buck it is, it is not acceptable. I'm not saying if your horse bucks beat them up but I am saying they should have a consiquence, because it could get worse and be very dangerous. They have done studies and poven that horses have a mind of a elephant, So I bet he knows exactly what he got in trouble for, even tho I do agree that it was a little delayed. She was smiling in all the videos that she got bucked off in, so she wasn't smiling because she got to hit her horse, cleary her and her friends think its funny when he bucks her off. So I wouldn't take it to the extream of wishing harm upon this girl for thinking its funny to get bucked off. I just don't get how you think correcting a horse for bucking is so wrong but wishing this girl gets hurt is just fine and dandy??? I'm not trying to start a fight and don't take this the wrong way! (this isn't written to be snobby in any way) I am just curious what you would suggest this girl do everytime he bucks her off or bucks on a lung line?


----------



## kevinshorses

smrobs said:


> Welcome back, Kevin!! You dirty old man you LOL. How's things up your way?


The end is near!! We start gathering cows next monday.


----------



## Indyhorse

kevinshorses said:


> The end is near!! We start gathering cows next monday.



Welcome back and hope you've had a great time. Still envious of your "dream job" 

AdrienneS, several videos of this person were posted on here before. Including the one she claims to be "free lunging" (where she is just chasing the pony around with a bat).

Frankly, IMO the pony is awfully tolerant considering how poorly he is treated. What the girl should do differently is find another hobby.


----------



## Ray MacDonald

Agreed!


----------



## twogeldings

dressagexlee, what I especially admire in the first video is how the rider gave the horse his head when he went up. That can be rather difficult to do, the horse goes up, your trying to keep your seat, but one wrong pull and that ****** is going either backwards or on his side with you!

The second rider handled beautifully as well. Just kept him moving and working to refocus him instead of just giving up or panicking. 

And that pony is NOT being temperamental, just agitated and provoked. I've ridden horses that have bucked and reared on purpose and I did NOT beat them around the head for it. Sam was a special kind of evil his first ride in two years. I kept getting off, lunging, getting back on, asking him out, getting off, lunging, getting back on, going out. He was quite fun once he got focused though, fine horse, just sour.


----------



## LCharvon

As someone who adores Haflingers, and hates anyone being cruel to any animal, this sickens me. Who in their right mind would post a video like that? Much less CREATE one, or act that way??

UGH!!!


----------



## mls

Um. Are we supposed to be posting random videos and picking them apart?

I thought not.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

mls said:


> Um. Are we supposed to be posting random videos and picking them apart?
> 
> I thought not.


Where does it say that?


----------



## mls

MacabreMikolaj said:


> Where does it say that?


 
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-forum-rules-announcements/horse-forum-rules-354/

Rule 8 - even though this is a video - the same rules should apply.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

This rule only applies in the critique section. Members are free to post appropriate pictures as they please when necessary in any other section. 


Read more: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-forum-rules-announcements/horse-forum-rules-354/#ixzz10kYlSxAg

Really? Nobody is tearing apart this girls riding - people are commenting about the mistreatment of an animal from a video that was posted on a PUBLIC domain. As far as I can tell, everyone here is well within the rules of HF.


​


----------



## sarahver

^^Thank you MM. Otherwise we would have to go through all those videos posted of the abuse from the dairy farmers and auction houses and request permission from the owners that we comment on the abuse. I wonder if Pat Parelli would have given us his permission to comment on his handling of Catwalk in the UK? Or that naked French guy that did a SJ round bareback? Imagine the critiques we REALLY could have posted!

Sometimes vidoes are posted on this forum to promote discussion and as far as I understand, that is OK.


----------



## kat44bg

Absolutely, it should have been handled way different. If the girl would just learn to ride and sit on her butt it could be resolved properly. He knows how to pop her off, I don't blame him lol. It is so sad to see him have to go through this because of rider error.


----------



## mls

MacabreMikolaj said:


> This rule only applies in the critique section. Members are free to post appropriate pictures as they please when necessary in any other section. ​
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-forum-rules-announcements/horse-forum-rules-354/#ixzz10kYlSxAg​
> Really? Nobody is tearing apart this girls riding - people are commenting about the mistreatment of an animal from a video that was posted on a PUBLIC domain. As far as I can tell, everyone here is well within the rules of HF.​


 
Well, I guess if it makes folks feel better to run someone else down - go for it.


----------



## LCharvon

Frankly, with the preface on the video "this shows animal abuse" or whatever it said (I'm not watching it again), plus the fact that the poster didn't allow comments, I think the people taking this video and posting it KNEW that they were doing the wrong thing, and were taking some sad satisfaction in doing it.


----------



## smrobs

I did go in and flag the video, I don't know if anyone else did.


----------



## dedebird

lol wow that girl in the first cideo has no seat what so ever!!! but she did land on her feet lulz that was hardly a buck and it wasn't even a running buck it was like a bunny hop!! i dont think the pony deserved that o-o lulz my horse cantered away with me and jumped the small fence for the arena did i get off and beat the crap out of him noooooo


----------



## twogeldings

Has anyone sent this into Fugly yet? I'd love to hear her opinion on it.


----------



## Phantomcolt18

smrobs said:


> I did go in and flag the video, I don't know if anyone else did.


I flagged it too.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

It has been around for quite some time so I would assume Fugly has seen it.


----------



## speedy da fish

0:30, he should have kicked her in the face at that point. And.. how on earth did she fall off from that total 'non-buck?' lol. Its like she did it on purpose, so she could smack him. Poor pony... that is some bad horsemanship.


----------



## speedy da fish

The youtuber had put in the description that it isnt her and she doesnt own the video, it was a repost or what ever. then why are there more vids of bert on her profile... and why are there video regarding this girl, Sam? Hmmmm


----------



## Hunter65

wow thats not a buck, poor pony. Hunter has taken to bucking now and for a little guy he has a pretty good buck. Hasn't got me outta the saddle yet - love my Aussie saddle. When he does it I just make him work more and he seems to get that bucking isn't gonna get him anywhere. Has a pretty good rear on him too, thought he was gonna go over with the trainer the other day. I brought her in immediately as I really don't need a bucking bronco these days lol


----------



## Lunarflowermaiden

LCharvon said:


> Frankly, with the preface on the video "this shows animal abuse" or whatever it said (I'm not watching it again), plus the fact that the poster didn't allow comments, I think the people taking this video and posting it KNEW that they were doing the wrong thing, and were taking some sad satisfaction in doing it.


Actually in the description it says that the person posting it, isn't the original poster of the video.



> REPOST Of someone else's video. Talk to the original owner if you have a problem, not me. I do not own this video. It is not me in the video.


Part of the description.


----------



## LCharvon

Lunarflowermaiden said:


> Actually in the description it says that the person posting it, isn't the original poster of the video.
> 
> 
> 
> Part of the description.


It still doesn't pass the "smell" test.


----------



## Stella

Wonderful horsewoman. What a bad fall. That horse deserved it. <<<<TOTALLY SARCASTIC
She is the WORST horsewoman in the WORLD, she landed on her FEET, and that horse was just being playful!!! If she loves that horse, then I love FALLING off of a horse. Her seat is just as bad as mine  but that is ABSOLUTELY NO EXCUSE FOR BEATING UP THAT POOR HORSE!:evil::evil::evil:


----------



## twogeldings

LCharvon said:


> It still doesn't pass the "smell" test.


Agree'd.


----------



## Stella

Phantomcolt18 said:


> Poco I've seen that video before...and that is definately how it should be handled...calmly and efficiently, no freaking out and beating the crap out of the horse for something that you provoked him to do and already forgot he did(in other words he doesn;t know what the smacking is for.)


 She didn't FREAK OUT. She thought like this: "Okay, my horse bucked me off. Now I have an excuse to beat him up and torture him! >BIG GRIN<" This vid makes me SO MAD!:-x:-x:-x:-x:-x:-x:-x:-x:-x:-x:-x:-x:-x:-x


----------



## Just Ruthiey

All I can say is that young witch in training is going to get what she has been asking for. I can tell you that if my horse ever did that to me I would lay on the ground & thing what the crap I did to tick him/ her off. 

She rides with spurs- if you look at her heels she keeps them up. If she was on Khanner I can tell you that it wouldn't have been just a buck it would have been a buck AND a flippen Lippizzaner show rear, like jump 6ft in the air rear. 

Stupid people & their stupid horsemanship. She grinned when she did it. Wtf?!? I hope someone GOOD ends up with that pony... 
So sad.


----------



## sarahver

You know what really amazes me with people like this is their COMPLETE lack of understanding of what behaviour they are really punishing in the horse. Horses associate their most recent behaviour with the punishment, that is why we are supposed to punish or reward as appropiate IMMEDIATELY after the behaviour.

So is this girl punishing the horse for misbehaving? No. The last thing the horse did was allow itself to be caught. Then it was whipped. What a great way to train a horse to tip you off and then never be caught.

As much as it may hurt your pride, if you get tipped off and the horse gets away, the most counter productive thing you can do is punish it when you eventually catch up with it.


----------



## Tessa T

Absolutely ridiculous. That horse did nothing aggressive and even allowed itself to be caught again after she took her spill. He was like" Oh you fell off? Oooh, what's over there? Oh, you got me again, what are we doing n...Ouch, hey stop hitting me!" :roll:

Little brat.


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Just Ruthiey said:


> All I can say is that young witch in training is going to get what she has been asking for. I can tell you that if my horse ever did that to me I would lay on the ground & thing what the crap I did to tick him/ her off.
> 
> She rides with spurs- if you look at her heels she keeps them up. If she was on Khanner I can tell you that it wouldn't have been just a buck it would have been a buck AND a flippen Lippizzaner show rear, like jump 6ft in the air rear.
> 
> Stupid people & their stupid horsemanship. She grinned when she did it. Wtf?!? I hope someone GOOD ends up with that pony...
> So sad.


Exactly this. She needs to learn some things about horseman ship.. and fast. Poor pony. Like the rest said, he isn't joining the whipping and 'bucking' together. It was the whip and being caught/standing still.


----------



## Plymus

That girl should not be allowed to be around horses! not now, not ever. sadly stuff like that happens all the time.. way too many riders punish their horse for "bad behavior" when really they should be punishing themselves for bad signals/riding or lack of attention to the horse. horses don't just buck for fun, often it's because of mixed signals from the rider or pain. pain in the back from rider and saddle is not uncommon. the pressure from the saddle and rider is very strong, and can actually stop the blood from running trough the horse's back wich causes the back to "fall asleep" - like when us humans sit with a leg up in the air or over another leg for example, so that the the blood supply(not sure if this is the right word - i'm danish so i'm not that good at english) stops and the leg starts to become almost numb and then stars to hurt. same thing happens to the horses back - no wonder the horse then tries to throw off the rider. and the mixed signals; like we see in the video, the rider is both kicking the horse and pulling the reins, telling the horse to both go and stop. so he can't really go and he can't really stop. what's the only direction left? up - bucking.


----------



## Ninajoy

Wow. That girl needs to receive a few "informative" youtube pm's... And i love the disclaimer at the beginning. Sheesh  Poor guy, what a doll. Horses are so forgiving...


----------



## ImagineThat

She should have whipped herself for falling off a.... "hiccup", as someone else described it. I couldn't think of anything better LOL


----------



## AngelWithoutWings54

When she's trotting and cantering around, her seat looks pretty secure and it seems like she has okay hands. I don't like spurs in general, but I guess if you need them then it's okay. ANYWAYS, if she can't sit a little buck like that, she shouldn't be riding, IMO. My horse has done bigger bucks when I was riding bareback and I still stayed on...


----------



## Clair

Weeniest. Buck. Ever.

I ridden like 4 of those in a row bareback.


----------



## Tennessee

lol. How is that even considered bucking someone off? One little kick out and she's off.

Well, I think someone should take that stupid little whip and hit her with it a couple times and she how she likes being punished for random reasons.

Poor little horse. I know a couple of little girls that would take care of that horse and never even think of hurting it. I hope someone good ends up with that horse, and the parents of that girl punish her appropriately, like with a couple whacks to her behind.


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT

That was just rediculous...like others have said, her timing was WAY off and she should have been able to sit that buck anyways :shock:


----------



## haleylvsshammy

I don't need to be a PETA member to find that WRONG. Frankly, I hate PETA, but still, that video was horrible. I want to find that girl and show her what her pony feels like! Anybody care to join?


----------



## sarahver

I would! Except I would use a jumping crop with a big flapper so it made a decent WHACK.


----------



## ryssa1229

haleylvsshammy said:


> I don't need to be a PETA member to find that WRONG. Frankly, I hate PETA, but still, that video was horrible. I want to find that girl and show her what her pony feels like! Anybody care to join?


I'm in! I would LOVE to smack her int he face with the whip like she did to that poor boy and smile while I do it.Let's see how the little witch likes it when the shoes on the other foot.:twisted:


----------



## scrapinpics

Wow! Stupid is as stupid does....wicked girl and the horse only learned that he can't stand there and mind his own business without being whipped. She should be ashamed of herself.


----------



## equiniphile

It looked to me like she intentionally jumped off to make a point. What a sack of crap.


----------



## ridergirl23

wow. all i can say is if i fell off over that i would get up and apollogize to my horse for being such an idiot and not being able to sit that. haha. 
That looks like a good horse to me, i know if i hit my horse like that with the whip she would have booted me to the ground faster then i can imagine.


----------



## Phantomcolt18

ridergirl23 said:


> wow. all i can say is if i fell off over that i would get up and apollogize to my horse for being such an idiot and not being able to sit that. haha.
> QUOTE]
> 
> ^^ a funny thing is...I apologized to Phantom one time for falling off haha....he didn't buck me off but I lost my balance and threw him off so I came off...I looked up from the ground and was like "Dang boy sorry about that."


----------



## rissaxbmth

I think this girl should be beat with that whip! The song doesn't go well with the video, you do NOT go around beating your "best friends" with whips. I'm not perfect I've slapped my horse for bucking and rearing but not hard and not continuous.

Some people just don't deserve the pleasure of owning a horse.


----------



## dance21

I'd be okay with it if she'd only used the whip to give a couple of taps around the girth area to keep the horse in line and show discipline but she didn't have to lash out on him for her pathetic riding skills.


----------



## Katesrider011

That little farker, I feel for the horse and she doesn't deserve to own a horse, you don't treat something you "love" like that. She comes off to me as a bit mental and needs some serious anger management, and besides it was her fault she got bucked.


----------



## Katesrider011

And to add the only thing she accomplished out of that was making the horse scared of her. You don't want a horse that's gonna be scared of you. She's got a lot of mistakes she has made that she needs to fix *immediately!*


----------



## Mocha26

Bless that poor horse. That girl needs to be beaten like that!!! How cruel & disgusting.


----------



## gottalovemy10

2 things, first off, that was barley even a buck, and second off, she's not that good of a rider and i hope that he dislocated her elbow.


----------



## RandomHorsey

Stupid freaking rider! Id like to come over there and whipe that swile off ur face!


----------



## JessXxX

thats awful I would never do that to my horse :/ and I've sat bigger bucks than that bareback for goodness sake!!


----------



## Ninajoy

dance21 said:


> I'd be okay with it if she'd only used the whip to give a couple of taps around the girth area to keep the horse in line and show discipline but she didn't have to lash out on him for her pathetic riding skills.


Well said.


----------



## amschrader87

Im actually laughing because that was barely a buck and she fell off... And if it was me i would have jumped right back on and finished what i was doing. not laugh and beat him with a crop what are some people thinking.


----------



## Katesrider011

^^I know right, makes me wonder if she fell on purpose just to beat him. I thought it was also funny at the end where it said "She loves him. Really" She Beat the horse then have the audacity to lie at the end. She wasn't even a good rider in the first place.


----------



## somthin funky

That buck was the tiniest buck i have ever seen, and she cant even ride it And when she has that smile on her face when she takes the whip, it looks like she just had a f****** surprize party. I agree with u giz she does need to be smacked with a whip a couple hundred times!


----------



## HorseSavvy

what a mother effing idiot...I wish someone would smack her around....


----------

